# Pigeon Help Needed



## raptor8594 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hay guyes I just got an email about a lost pigeon... here it is. The only pigeon bands I use are NPA bands and I am not fermilliar what CSRC stands for.
Any help would be great : Colton Eicher



Hello, 

I found a pigeon in my yard last nt. This is a beautiful bird with a blue band number CSRC 2011. Can you help me find the owner or someone who can care for him. I live in Colorado Springs. My name is Val and I can be reached at 719-632-1025 or 719-3391285. Do you have the number for any pigeon affilliates in Colo Spgs.?

Thank you,


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I believe that means...Colorado State Roller Club. Here's some numbers...I don't know if they still work but try them.

Colorado State Pigeon Association, President: President is J.T. cashman (303)961-9614.




Colorado State Roller Club. Contact person is Erwin Lopez 720-261-9224


----------



## Tom Armstrong (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi
I also found a pidgeon with a pinkish or purple tag the numbers are CSRC 2008-R 1234
You can reach me at 612 516-6383
Thanks Tom


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Tom...you will need to make the connection.

Colorado State Roller Club. Contact person is Erwin Lopez 720-261-9224
__________________


----------



## CAGirlInCO (Sep 8, 2013)

Erwin is no longer with the club, you'll probably want to update your contact information. I was given this thread to help find the owner of a pigeon I found and he wasn't too happy that I called him.


----------

